# What would be the best way to give your pet a vitamin?



## petloverus (Jan 12, 2009)

I was searching online for the best way to keep your pet healthy and I came upon a lot of information about giving your pet vitamins… Is this a good thing to do and does it really help your pet? What would be the best way to give your pet a vitamin?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

petloverus said:


> I was searching online for the best way to keep your pet healthy and I came upon a lot of information about giving your pet vitamins… Is this a good thing to do and does it really help your pet? What would be the best way to give your pet a vitamin?


It depends if there are any vitamins missing from the diet and there most likely aren't so it would not accomplish anything. There are people who would give vitamins "just in case". I don't think that is a reason to give them.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

The only supplement I give my dogs daily is Brewers Yeast. Mostly because the garlic in them really helps to keep the fleas away and my dogs go outside quite a bit (which is where the fleas are). When I run out of Brewers Yeast and can't give it to them for a week, the fleas return almost full force. So I like to stay stocked up on it for good measure. Plus it saves me LOTS of money on pesticide flea medication.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I actually give my 12 year old a special senior plus vitamin that I researched online and get from Drs. Foster & Smith but only for one reason. She was completely paralyzed when she was 3 and had spine surgery for a herniated disc. Last year she started having her back legs knuckle under again and couldn't even walk a hundred feet up the road. The vets wanted to do surgery on her again. We had read some medical research on the vitamin B groups helping with nerve damage so started her on the vitamin with the most amount of all the vitamin B's we could find. I also switched her to Innova Senior Plus dry food last month, which also has an extra amount of the Vitamin B groups in it.
She now can walk almost a half mile and runs all over the back yard, barking like a puppy. I haven't seen her this happy in years. I can't swear it's the vitamins, but she gets one every day and it's chewable and bacon flavorered and a lot cheaper then surgery so I will keep giving it to her. (Of course, the more she can walk, the more I walk her so the extra exercise helps build up her legs and I have taken that into account when I consider whether or not it's the vitamins working. )


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I give Peanut immune support vitamins because he had demodex as a puppy also I give ground flaxseed. For Peanut givving vitamins is easy the immune support vitamin is a wafer and he thinks its a treat he gives me his please every morning when I grab the bottle and I just hand it to him and he eats it. With the flaxseed I just put it in his kibble and he doesnt seem to mind he now licks his bowl apparently trying to get all the flaxseed.

Vitamins are good for dogs if there is a need for something just like in humans but vitamins work on case by case.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I give both of my dogs Canine Plus vitamins. They're affordable and they're chewable so there's no "giving them" to them they eat them like a treat. I buy the 1,000 bucket for around $50 on amazon.com and mine being 65 pounds they both get 2 a day. They really are not necessary though unless there is something missing in their diet or you need to keep their immune system high for some reason.


----------

